# My 1958 trailer make over!



## sinjinle (Oct 22, 2012)

A 1958 trailer! still have the original black California plate. 
before..






after





still need some more work...


----------



## Attwanl (Oct 30, 2012)

Are those water ski's? Great idea, how did you attach them?


----------



## tnriverluver (Oct 30, 2012)

Is that PVC pipe? If so I don't think that will work well.


----------



## sinjinle (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes, those are water ski....$5 at the flea market! they are screw onto the 2x6. 
yes, those are PVC pipes...the boat sit on the water ski not the pipes. I use the pipes as a guide when i put the boat back on the trailer, so it dead center. 
Just got back from the lake..it worked!


----------



## Brine (Nov 2, 2012)

Plus you can flip it upside down, throw the kids on, and and tow it behind the boat :LOL2: 

Great job! =D>


----------



## Attwanl (Nov 2, 2012)

Did you countersink the screws? I don't see them in the pix, could you post a different pix. I'm looking for ski's now. Probaly as slick as the ultimate bunkers. I'm want to try to attach them directly to the trailer without the pt.


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 7, 2012)

Intersting mods. 

Water skis I could see. 

If you live anywhere it gets cold, that PVC wont last. It'll split the first time you hit it while cold. Its not designed for that type of stress. Good idea, just the wrong material.


----------



## bcrewcaptain (Nov 8, 2012)

looks great, nice easy cheap fix.

and going by the pics of the scenery, I don't think the temps/weather will be an issue with the pvc, might steal that idea to replace the rollers on mine!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Nov 8, 2012)

I've seen it all! Great idea!


----------



## tnriverluver (Nov 8, 2012)

Hanr3 said:


> Intersting mods.
> 
> Water skis I could see.
> 
> If you live anywhere it gets cold, that PVC wont last. It'll split the first time you hit it while cold. Its not designed for that type of stress. Good idea, just the wrong material.


That is what I was thinking on the PVC, it is too brittle! You might try some black flexable line they have available at Lowes etc if the PVC gives out. I believe it is sold as gas line.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Nov 11, 2012)

:shock: 

I laughed, not at your idea or work but at never having seen or even thought of this. Fantastic, just watch that pipe.


----------

